# Favorite Recording of Missa Papae Marcelli? (Pope Marcellus Mass)



## Orange Soda King (Sep 14, 2010)

What is your favorite recording of Palestrina's greater-than-earth Missa Papae Marcelli (Pope Marcellus Mass)? I want a good recording (or good recordings) of it to listen to! Thank you. 

EDIT: I found a nice recording on YouTube that I am enjoying so far, by the Tallis Scholars.


----------

